# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  salam kenal dari newbie di jakarta barat

## roy_hrp

Yth. Para member dan senior-senior Kois, 

Perkenalkan nama saya Roy, lokasi di jakarta barat. izin bergabung di komunitas Kois. Saya sedang mempelajari koi, dirumah ada kolam 3x4 tapi kedalaman cuma 25 cm, isinya koi yang biasa-biasa saja dan model kolamnya jadul dengan segala ornamen2. Belakangan tertarik untuk mempelajari koi-koi yang berkualitas, sudah sempat sowan ke 1 farm koi dan barusan saja 2 hari berturut-turut datang ke Nusatic. 

niatnya apabila makin mengerti dan mendalami tentang koi, ingin rombak kolam dan bikin yang lebih dalam dan minimalis untuk bisa memelihara koi berkualitas sampai ukuran yang besar. 

Mohon bimbingan dan arahan

----------


## Glenardo

salam knal om roy

----------


## Slametkurniawan

salam kenal juga om Roy

----------


## roy_hrp

terima kasih om glenardo dan om slamet kurniawan.. saya sedang baca-baca di forum dan juga sedang rajin googling dan youtube seputar koi.. salam kenal..

----------

